# Acc-ex exchange services



## Koitk (Mar 15, 2017)

Hello, guys. 

Found website www.acc-ex.com . They are providing betfair and bet365 accounts which is very great.  Want to try them. But I do have couple of questions, 
Does anybody know are they safe and reliable? Anyone uses them to have access to betfair or bet365?
 Thanks


----------



## Dylan Lynch (Mar 29, 2017)

i heard in some forums also about acc ex but nothing detiled about it


----------



## Drea777 (May 16, 2017)

does this acc-ex has only exchange or sportbook also ? im just curious if it gets easy limited , my firends wants but he has doubts and his country is forbidden


----------

